# 8N gas tank



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

After 66 years, I am considering changing the gas tank on my Ford 8N as I am sure there are many granules and rust particles within the tank while replacement tanks are still available. My question is the link between the tank and the fuel bowl. Both items can purchased however, there is never any reference as to the linking gaskets which I am sure there must be. Has anyone had any experience with this before I attempt to take things apart?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The link between the tank and the float bowl should be a fitting with a screen on it that sits up inside the tanks. I think it's actually part of the float bowl assembly.


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes, I am aware of the screen that should be within the bowl and that happens to be missing from mine. However, I still wonder what is the gas line to tank connection. Is there a threaded fitting? Is there a gasket involved?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's a sample of the replacement fuel line.
https://www.steinertractor.com/FDS485-fuel-line-assembly
"1/4" Tube w/ 7/16-24 fitting"


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the fuel line information


----------

